# The Prison Stable



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

Interesting, I would like to hear more.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Here you go  
Ghostly Image's black body rose into the air, silhouetted against the dimming sky outside and the bright aisle inside. He came crashing down, the almost peaceful image of the rearing horse gone. His dinner plate sized hooves came crashing down; and I saw the dumbstruck look on The Owner's normally tight serious face before the hooves landed and hit their mark. There was a crunch as Ghostly Image landed, and The Owner fell to the ground. The owner stayed there, laying on the ground, not moving. Another horse owner, hearing the commotion, came running over. The words she spoke at that time I do not recall, my mind and eyes on Ghostly Image. He lept over fences I had deemed un-jumpable, running at a great speed. He was, quite frankly, running for his life. Who knows what would happen if he had stayed behind.
I watched until the massive horse turned into a foal, then an ant, and then, disappeared into the sunset. I got a strange feeling that the owner was not going to move; but one question lingered on my mind. I am sure that others were wondering whether they would see Ghostly Image again, or, if the owner stayed there on the ground, who would make sure that we would be fed? But, well, mine was, what is going to happen to us? Where are we going to end up?The kill pen? Or continue our jumping career and then retire as breeding stock? 
Sorry, I have way more written on paper, but I will add it later ;-)


----------

